# Virtuoso SG400 Priting dots within image



## smleh (Jan 28, 2016)

Last Tuesday I received my sg400 in the mail. I had issues with it straight out of the box. For some reason I am ending up with dots within my image. They are consistent and extremely noticeable when I press the image. I called tech support, spent numerous hours on the phone with them. They remotely accessed my computer to check my settings and make sure everything was the way it should be. They finally decided to send me another printer. I received my new printer last night. Set it up this morning and I'm having the exact same issue. I'm at a complete loss. I've tried using two different photo editing programs, two different computers, 3 different sub. papers. Has anyone else had the same issue?


----------



## cr500r (May 21, 2015)

Yes, I know this post is 5 months old, but...
I have had the same problem, and I've been down the same road as you, even the new printer part. I ended up not using the power driver, and finding my own settings in the ricoh driver, and then hunting for spot colors that don't "dot" very much, also not cooking too hot, (using ceramic mugs right now) but longer helps (about 355F for 4.5 minutes), but it's still not as good as I would like!
I have buyers remorse, and have spent way too much time on this problem, I have a Ricoh 3300 that works great still, but it's getting old.
let me know if you want to see my settings... but no promise it will make everything great, only better.
If anyone has a better solution I would love to hear it, as would everyone else who has a SG400 and is trying to make quality prints,
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

The OP Rainey said the dots were consistent, are yours Jeff? can you show pics?
just in case you haven't worked it out yet; 'go advanced' scroll down, 'manage attachments' (another window will pop up,) browse and upload.


----------



## signmike (May 1, 2016)

Where did you buy yours from?

I got mine through Conde and they set up the drivers for me (didn't use PowerDriver) and it works perfectly.


----------



## cr500r (May 21, 2015)

signmike said:


> Where did you buy yours from?
> 
> I got mine through Conde and they set up the drivers for me (didn't use PowerDriver) and it works perfectly.


I bought it from Johnson Plastics, worked with there tech support on it also, would love to know what settings are used in your driver?

Just to clarify, the "dots" are a dithering problem, mainly seen on light colors in a repeating pattern, and none of the settings in the powerdriver help, only when printing to the "SAWGRASS SG400 RPCS-R" gives access to settings that help the problem. Sawgrass support claims there is no problem, but a quick search of this site says otherwise. Also Conde must have avoided the powerdriver for a reason, very interesting...

Thanks


----------



## malkram (Jan 15, 2016)

guys, did any of you get a refund from Sawgrass after returning the replacement ?


----------



## signmike (May 1, 2016)

The driver and what-not came from Conde directly, they remote accessed my computer and installed it because I use AI.


----------



## cr500r (May 21, 2015)

I still have the replacement sg400, so no refund for me. I really like the vibrant colors it can output, and I'm keeping it for now, I've finally got it putting out solid colors I like, but I'm lucky I don't do photos, I'd have to make a custom color profile. I talked to Conde, they want me to pay $100 for a service contract so I can get their custom driver. I'll put that $100 toward my next printer instead.


----------



## Embsub (Jun 3, 2016)

Hello,
I have the same problem with my SG400. The printed images are plenty of little black dots. Here, in Italy, nobody can help me. I contacted Conde if, by payment, they could set up the driver but.... no....no help.
I bought this printer 2 months ago. I have this issue since first tests and with all differents files....
What can I do to solve this problem?
Thank you very much.


----------



## Embsub (Jun 3, 2016)

This is a sample...


----------



## malkram (Jan 15, 2016)

You can't do nothing.. Your printer has a "dithering" problem. All you can do is call Sawgrass and they will replace it.


----------



## Embsub (Jun 3, 2016)

Hello Malkram,
thank you for your answer.

Sawgrass already replaced the printer. Same issue.


----------



## malkram (Jan 15, 2016)

Ask another replacement lol.. Or a refund


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Embsub said:


> Hello Malkram,
> thank you for your answer.
> 
> Sawgrass already replaced the printer. Same issue.


Did you uninstall the original or just power up the new one using the same drivers etc?
perhaps its a software problem.


----------



## Embsub (Jun 3, 2016)

Thank you Dekzion.
I unistalled printer driver and power driver. Than I download again both.....10 times!


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

I know that it's usually only people that are having problems post on forums, and there are probably hundreds of these virtuoso's sold already but there are far more cases of 'drivers not working' and having to be sorted out by the 'distance help' from Conde and the like, than ever there were with the 3110. it's beginning to sound like Sawgrass have screwed this one up.
My install of the 3110 had to be done via usb stick because the laptop isn't online ever and that worked okay.


----------



## Mdrake (Aug 2, 2013)

Honestly...I'm thinking that it's purposely done by the printer company but I'm not sure why. 

I don't have this printer but I have the same issue with my epsons. When I started with a WF-7000, it was perfect. Then when it got discontinued, I had to get the WF-7510 and it had these weird dots right out the box...both with stock inks and after I put my sublimation inks. I got a WF-7620 yesterday and it also has these dots.


----------



## Shalisk (Jan 28, 2016)

I have a 800 myself and it does not have this problem.

It DID have a couple issues until I installed the power driver, have ytou made sure to install this as well as the printers normal drivers?


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

That's true, because I have the option of printing with the 3100 driver or the powerdriver from sawgrass.


----------



## Embsub (Jun 3, 2016)

Shalisk said:


> I have a 800 myself and it does not have this problem.
> 
> It DID have a couple issues until I installed the power driver, have ytou made sure to install this as well as the printers normal drivers?


Yes, I installed printer normal driver and power driver.


----------



## Embsub (Jun 3, 2016)

signmike said:


> Where did you buy yours from?
> 
> I got mine through Conde and they set up the drivers for me (didn't use PowerDriver) and it works perfectly.


I contacted David- Conde.
He suggested me another paper. I bought it but I have the same issue.

I asked him to set up the driver by remote connection (by payment) but I had no reply.

Can I ask you how your driver is set up? Thank you


----------



## rasbldrs (Jan 1, 2006)

Same with me I have the SG800 and had problems until I used power driver, then all was good. I use Michael at Sublimation 101 try giving him a call.


----------



## signmike (May 1, 2016)

Never had this happen but bought mine through Conde and they set up the profile via remote access.


----------



## Embsub (Jun 3, 2016)

signmike said:


> Never had this happen but bought mine through Conde and they set up the profile via remote access.


This is what I wished.....


----------

